# ScorchN..Help!!..I cracked my bumper!!



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I hit a dam dog.. ..driving around 65mph & out of nowhere, a dog came running out of the woods.. ..I tried to swerve around, but still hit'em.. ..now, my VIS Octane bumper is cracked & tha' mesh is all screwed up..
..How difficult is it to "repair" a VIS fiberglass bumper??? I know I'll probably have to take it to a shop & pay alot more than the bumper's worth..


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

it depends on how bad its cracked as to whether u can do it yourself or not. If its not to bad u can just fill in the crack with bondo, very easy thing to do but can be messy. if its like parts missing u may have to use bondo screen and put the filler on top of it so it will hold the bondo in place while it drys. If its not to bad I think you can manage repairs yourself.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..I hit a dam dog.. ..driving around 65mph & out of nowhere, a dog came running out of the woods.. ..I tried to swerve around, but still hit'em.. ..now, my VIS Octane bumper is cracked & tha' mesh is all screwed up..
> ..How difficult is it to "repair" a VIS fiberglass bumper??? I know I'll probably have to take it to a shop & pay alot more than the bumper's worth..



Sorry But I Have To Ask This .

Hows the Dog?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

65mph + dog = flat as a pancake.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

owned


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Road KILLZ!!!!!*

Wel how detailed do you want it...

You are going nee to sand down to gell coat 3-4" pats any crack or breaks.
Than you have to rough up and grind the inside cracks out.
Then you need to relayer series of resin glass resin glass on the inside,
Then grind down the front cracks to the where he resine meets through and fill with a gell coat and resand to med fine. then a body shop will through a couple layers of buildable primmer on it wet sand and paint. 

Its a touchy subject and you need to grind the cracks out or over time the paint will show the cracks.....

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope you can bring your car to a carwash first before repainting/repairing the bumper. Somehow, clumps of hairs, blood and other bloody pieces fly off during collission and end up under the wheelwell, the underbody and the radiator grilles..it took two days for the smell of decay to reach me and get a carwash. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..by tha' way..the D.O.G. is D.O.A.*

..ScorchN
I went into town today & picked up a "Bondo Fiberglass Repair Kit".. ..comes with: (1)8oz Can of Polyester Resin
(1)tube Methyl Ethyl Ketone Hardener-6mL
(1)Fiberglass Cloth-3sq.ft.
(1)Plastic Spreader
(1)Mixing Stick,(1)Mixing Tray,(1)Instruction Book...

You think this kit is worth it??? ..what else should I get?? ..I'll try & take some pics of the bumper tomorrow..


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> 65mph + dog = flat as a pancake.


free dinner for the night :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeh it will work just fine as long as you fallow those steps. You will also need to get some bondo resin jelly to clean up the front after you do the work on the inside and ground down the crascks.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I Can't stress enough that your should PRACTICE before you do this. Find anything, a coffie cup or something. You really need to practice before going on to your bumper so you can get the whole process down. Or you will find yourself redoing your bumper endless amounts of times so you get it right.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..better start practicing*



AL_Sentra said:


> I Can't stress enough that your should PRACTICE before you do this. Find anything, a coffie cup or something. You really need to practice before going on to your bumper so you can get the whole process down. Or you will find yourself redoing your bumper endless amounts of times so you get it right.



..yea, good point.. ..I'd better practice a lil'.. ..dayum, its wierd driving w/ my stock bumper & GXE-LE grill again.. ..at least I can lower my car to that "tucked-look" again..I had to raise the car when I got the Octane..


----------

